# What is Dana Smoking?



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

> White said he thought Couture would have easily defeated Emelianenko, saying he felt Emelianenko is vastly overrated.
> 
> "Couture would have eaten him alive," White said. "It would have been a big fight for us, because of the reputation that Fedor has, but it's not really deserved. Look what he's done: He beat Mark Coleman, who I think was probably 50 something years old and Matt Lindland, who weighs 185 pounds.
> 
> "It would have been a big fight, but believe me when I tell you that it would have been no contest. Randy would have destroyed him. Randy is the best heavyweight in the world."


Couture stuns MMA world with retirement - MMA/Boxing - Yahoo! Sports

Does Dana watch other MMA?


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

WTF, somebody slap him


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Couture stuns MMA world with retirement - MMA/Boxing - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Does Dana watch other MMA?


sorry I gotta agree with Dana White.
as for what hes smoking? hes smoking the "I know more about business than you" weed


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

teachbug said:


> sorry I gotta agree with Dana White.
> as for what hes smoking? hes smoking the "I know more about business than you" weed


Really? So you think Fedor's most impressive wins are Coleman and Lindland?


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Exactly. Look at his record. He has literally beaten every HW worth talking about. Other than Randy and AA.

At this point, the UFC is about to lose AA, so he might get to handle that fight and Randy might chase him.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't see Randy "destroying Fedor", but I can def see Randy pulling off a win.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> Exactly. Look at his record. He has literally beaten every HW worth talking about. Other than Randy and AA.
> 
> At this point, the UFC is about to lose AA, so he might get to handle that fight and Randy might chase him.


actually there are many rumours of AA on good terms and planning something big


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> Exactly. Look at his record. He has literally beaten every HW worth talking about. Other than Randy and AA.


That's a bit of an overstatement.


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

yeah ive never really became a fan of Fedor....idk to many nutthugers and i didnt want to be apart of that...Im not sayin there is any on this forum because i believe there are posters on here that have been a loyal fan...im prolly gonnna get ripped for this but i just dont like him...i respect him as a fighter, i just honestly never really became a fan....... if him and Randy fought i think randy would pull away with the win...Not easily however...i dont doubt Fedor what so ever ..its just hard to bet against randy....just statin my opinion..


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

FightNight said:


> yeah ive never really became a fan of Fedor....idk to many nutthugers and i didnt want to be apart of that...


And yet, you are a fan of Randy...


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

Biowza said:


> And yet, you are a fan of Randy...


yeah and ive been a fan of randy for a very long time.... i guess i knew someone was going to say something...like i said i dont believe there are fedor nuthuggers on this forum...at least i havent seen any yet......u cant just assume things just because someone post's something you may not agree with...


----------



## Sandman (Sep 9, 2007)

Randy is his new Chuck.


----------



## loxly (Apr 10, 2007)

if Dana signed Fedor he would be saying the opposite about Fedor.

since Fedor is not with the UFC, he downplays him.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Dana's just pissed off because he shot himself in the foot. What a dumbass!


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

teachbug said:


> sorry I gotta agree with Dana White.
> as for what hes smoking? hes smoking the "I know more about business than you" weed


That great Dana "you want to be a ******* fighter" White business style just lost him the two best HW's in the world. Sure Dana is going to come out and talk shit, now that he knows he'll never get Fedor.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah, Dana's ego is out of control. he looks like a baby right now. literally even, he's bald and can barely open his eyes.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

dana proves once again, he is an idiot. 

didnt dana also think that chuck was gonna walk through the pride GP? 

oh yeah, he also thought that chuck was gonna destroy rampage and jardine.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

This fcuking douchebag is going to cost us more great match ups if he keeps up with this shitty attitude he's got going on. he needs to wake up and realise that soon, the UFC won't be so dominant, and fighters won't want to come fight for him.

as for his comments about fedor. nothing more then the mutterings of a spoilt little child. grow the fcuk up.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I agree, the UFC is the leader right now but the whole sport is growing. All we need is for atleast two other companies to merge, grow in popularity, and start giving UFC a real run for it's money. Too bad that hadn't happened before, and then that organization could've bought Pride...that would have been great. I think there should be atleast two big organizations, that way they have to compete and keep fantastic events coming.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Under UFC rules and his first fight Couture MAY of won a decision victory over Fedor but to say he would get destroyed and his only wins are mark coleman and lindland...Thats after he already beat Nog, herring, CC, etc...


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think that Dana is only saying this to kind of spit in Fedors face. Make him think people think he is a coward or too just soften the blow to all the fans. Like saying yah we never got Fedor but whatever he sucks couture would have ate him alive, but really Couturs chances in that fight were very slim. 

As for Fedors nuthuggers he has earned them with always showing how dominant he is in ever fight. He is far more deserving that Randy, the guy beats Tim Sylvia and everyone thinks he is god. Sylvia has been a C fighter ever since he took the needle out of his arm. Gonzaga was just a one hit wonder who beat Cro Cop. Not taking anything away from that win because it was very impresseive but thats really all he has done to be considered a top fighter. 

Dont get me wrong Randy is a good fighter but he won 2 fights this year against guys I dont think are that great and before that he was getting owned by Liddell. So I really dont know whats so great about him, I dont think that anyone should be comparing him to Fedor.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Flame on


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Dana is crazy. He thought he could get fedor and he was wrong.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking at the results, Dana is one arrogant and unsuccessful businessman.

In reality, and all non-casual fans know this, fedor would wipe the floor with randy. He took the LHW division when all they had was him and chuck, and was a HW champ when they had NOONE. now he beats a weak sylvia and a wild card fighter in gonzaga and people start thinking he can beat fedor.

In all reality, randy is lucky to have his name mentioned in the same sentence as fedor. randy is a pathetic disgrace. he left because he was getting payed ONLY a quarter of a freakin million a fight NOT counting bonuses. there are people who work their ass off for $2 a day and this guy gets 250,000 for a fight.

pathetic. at least when fedor didn't sign, it was for honest and credible reasons, not money.


----------



## SideWays408 (Jul 4, 2007)

I think he was talking to the mainestream crowd....


think
what if he said
Fedor has beaten cro cop and big nog!!!
Both of them in the UFC have been very unimpressive....
if he said Mark hunt... the maintstream crowd would have said who....

Mark coleman is atleast popular
and matt lindland is his most recent fight...

thats why i dont think he stated everyone else he has beaten...
but yeah he is just mad because fedor wouldnt sign with him, i want to know why not though.:confused02:






Z-man-mma-fan said:


> Looking at the results, Dana is one arrogant and unsuccessful businessman.
> 
> In reality, and all non-casual fans know this, fedor would wipe the floor with randy. He took the LHW division when all they had was him and chuck, and was a HW champ when they had NOONE. now he beats a weak sylvia and a wild card fighter in gonzaga and people start thinking he can beat fedor.
> 
> ...



you think couture retired because he was being payed 1/4 mil???
ur a moron
couture has all the money he needs, he didnt quit cuz he felt like he wasent being paid alot... BTW 250K for any UFC fighter is alot....
fact is we dont really know why fedor didnt sign with UFC. i think its because his scared of loosing.
maybe not to couture but i promise you in the UFC he would have gotten beat.

P.S. your an idiot


----------



## ajitator (Feb 5, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> Looking at the results, Dana is one arrogant and *unsuccessful businessman.*


unsuccessful businessman?? lol


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

SideWays408 said:


> you think couture retired because he was being payed 1/4 mil???
> ur a moron
> couture has all the money he needs, he didnt quit cuz he felt like he wasent being paid alot... BTW 250K for any UFC fighter is alot....
> fact is we dont really know why fedor didnt sign with UFC. i think its because his scared of loosing.
> ...


Actually they did mention that money may have been a bigger reason for him leaving then them not signing Fedor. I am guessin that you didnt read this. I think they got a better clue on why he retired than anyone on this site.

Dana White: “Not Surprised” by Randy Couture’s “Retirement” -- UFC news at MMAjunkie.com


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

hollando said:


> actually there are many rumours of AA on good terms and planning something big



Really?
Marc Ratner publicly stated that the UFC does not need AA and AA himself said he was considering other offers


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Shanks said:


> dana proves once again, he is an idiot.
> 
> didnt dana also think that chuck was gonna walk through the pride GP?
> 
> oh yeah, he also thought that chuck was gonna destroy rampage and jardine.


Agreed 

My personal opinion is that Dana 

1 Hypes up and popularizes fighters for LOOKS and shit, not skill. He thinks more of markability than actual fighting.

2 Thus discriminates non american fighters who can't speak english.

3 and the worst: says up yours chump to everyone who doesn't agree with his opinions/isn't in the UFC.

I was going to write that Dana wasn't born, he was shit out his fathers ass, but I find that too offensive to be listed as a serious oppinion (but i hate him THAT much).


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> Looking at the results, Dana is one arrogant and unsuccessful businessman.
> 
> In reality, and all non-casual fans know this, fedor would wipe the floor with randy. He took the LHW division when all they had was him and chuck, and was a HW champ when they had NOONE. now he beats a weak sylvia and a wild card fighter in gonzaga and people start thinking he can beat fedor.
> 
> ...



And the knee-jerk reaction post of the day goes to....

seriously though, Everyone has an opinion of who they think will win fights. NOBODY IS 100%...NOBODY, not even Dana White. That being said, his lack of success is probably keeping him up at night wondering how he will feed his family.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bas Rutten thinks Randy could beat Fedor as well.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i disagree with Danas statment but i do think Randy win a close fight


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Dana is a business man. And a damn good one. He's a little bitter that Fedor didnt sign with the UFC and is giving Fedor some incentive to sign with them.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Bas Rutten thinks Randy could beat Fedor as well.


Bas Rutten is also good friends with Randy


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Danas just being spiteful in the peak of the moment of Randy's retirement. Just to say something bad about Fedor to basically make himself feel better (with good cause). 

He is subliminally calling Fedor out, and if Fedor knows reverse psychology, he'll just let it end right here.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Couture stuns MMA world with retirement - MMA/Boxing - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Does Dana watch other MMA?


 Dana's ego is larger than the planet. And he has a tremendous fear of anyone watching anything but his own organization. He almost never (maybe just NEVER) says anything good about anyone who isn't UFC... until they sign UFC, at which point he says they're the greatest in the world for the camera.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Bas Rutten thinks Randy could beat Fedor as well.


Bas Rutten also thought Semmy Schilt, Heath Herring and Nogueira were going to beat Fedor and he kicked the sh-t out of all of them.


----------



## 2-D (Sep 9, 2007)

Why is saying Randy could beat Fedor so crazy? almost every guy from Pride that has fought under UFC rule hasn't done well. in my opinion i think Randy would win if they ever fought in the UFC. under more Pride like rules i'd have to give it to Fedor.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

2-D said:


> Why is saying Randy could beat Fedor so crazy? almost every guy from Pride that has fought under UFC rule hasn't done well. in my opinion i think Randy would win if they ever fought in the UFC. under more Pride like rules i'd have to give it to Fedor.


You realize that 2 UFC champions are former Pride fighters that have had a lot more fights in Pride than they have had in UFC.

Rampage and Anderson Silva


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

To answer the original question about what Dana is smoking, he smokes something called Hydro. He gets it from Rashad evans. When that's not available, he gets something called Mauian Skunk from BJ Penn. Personally, I think BJ made up the name.

If he's desperate, he gets dirt weed from Diego Sanchez, but that's a last resort.

Once he accidentally smoked some Angel Dust and crack when Rampage slipped him a joint laced with it. You know what a prankster Quentin is.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> You realize that 2 UFC champions are former Pride fighters that have had a lot more fights in Pride than they have had in UFC.
> 
> Rampage and Anderson Silva


Go look at Andersons fight record. . . he's had 4-6 fights in a fair few organisations. He's just a fighter that happens to be the champion of one of them atm. If anything he is a Brazilian fighter. ;p 

Hasn't he also formed a training team recently? Or did I imagine that? :confused05:


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Shit, I just found out. You don't go online for a couple of days and suddenly the whole world turns upside down! Whether Randy could have beaten Fedor, who knows? But there's two things for sure, Dana White is a wanker and it would have been one hell of a fight.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Really?
> Marc Ratner publicly stated that the UFC does not need AA and AA himself said he was considering other offers


Actually you might want to see what AA says himself on his site Official Website for Andrei Arlovski (Andre Arlovski) - UFC 55 Heavyweight Champ | Arlovski Gear, instead of assuming you think you know what is happening with AA


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

loxly said:


> if Dana signed Fedor he would be saying the opposite about Fedor.
> 
> since Fedor is not with the UFC, he downplays him.


exactly, repped. It's as simple as that.. Dana wasn't saying jack until they lost Fedor for good. It's just a case of sour grapes.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Cartheron said:


> Go look at Andersons fight record. . . he's had 4-6 fights in a fair few organisations. He's just a fighter that happens to be the champion of one of them atm. If anything he is a Brazilian fighter. ;p
> 
> Hasn't he also formed a training team recently? Or did I imagine that? :confused05:


Yes I know he wasnt just a Pride fighter. In fact he didnt even fight alot of the top 183 fighters when he was in Pride. His fight team is called Black House. If I am correct they arent even a year old but supposedly very successful. I am just trying to point out to this guy that not all the Pride fighters have failed in the Octogon. Rampage is definetly a better example than Anderson.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

sk double i said:


> Dana is a business man. And a damn good one. He's a little bitter that Fedor didnt sign with the UFC and is giving Fedor some incentive to sign with them.



Rep'd 

I can't believe you are the only one who can see this and nobody else commented on it. 

Dana is talking "mad shit" to get Fedor pissed off enough to sign "out of spite" so he can have this fight on PPV and cash in on the cash cow of what is "randy couture" one last time. 

It's strictly a smart business move. Wake up people, smell the roses, DER TA DER:confused02:

PS: Dana don't give a sh*t who wins the fight as long as the $$$ is rolling in and he is continuing to grow the UFC. The UFC is gonna be grown vastly by winning over fans across the pond.


----------



## mike123 (May 25, 2007)

After seeing what happened to cro cop, herring, shogun, and nog im not really surprised with Dana's comments.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

NoRToN said:


> Rep'd
> 
> I can't believe you are the only one who can see this and nobody else commented on it.
> 
> ...


i dunno, it sounds as it may have worked in high school. i just dont see fedor getting insulted over Dana's comments and jumping into UFC to prove him wrong. I see it go down like this.

*Fedor's manager:* Fedya etot lisiy pridurok tebya sasunkom nazivaet.
*Fedor:* Ya evo v rot ebal, pust on svau mamu manipuliruet.

_translaiton (indirect):_
*Fedor's manager:* Fedor, Dana tells everyone Randy would beat your ass.
*Fedor:* Well hes the only one who thinks that. That man is a liar, listen to his own champion.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Really? So you think Fedor's most impressive wins are Coleman and Lindland?


I think Fedor would be dogfood for Couture, just like Dana said. I dont know what I would consider his best win would be, Im sure we all have different opinions, mine is hes not worth the effort.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> That great Dana "you want to be a ******* fighter" White business style just lost him the two best HW's in the world. Sure Dana is going to come out and talk shit, now that he knows he'll never get Fedor.


 you know what I bet ya whatever you want to bet it wont be a big deal, and his so called stupidness that lost him 2 HW fighters wont amount to a hill of beans, people wont stop watching, people wont stop caring. Gotta break it to ya buddy, there are more fans of the UFC as a whole than fans of one fighter, or 2 fighters. In the end, if they dont wanna be in the UFC, farewell, so long, adios, BYE BYE!. we move on, and improve, better times are coming, who gives a rip.
Dont think so? go watch boxing UFC isnt hurting, get over it....everyone sounds like a bunch a damn EMO's!


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> Looking at the results, Dana is one arrogant and unsuccessful businessman.
> 
> In reality, and all non-casual fans know this, fedor would wipe the floor with randy. He took the LHW division when all they had was him and chuck, and was a HW champ when they had NOONE. now he beats a weak sylvia and a wild card fighter in gonzaga and people start thinking he can beat fedor.
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahaha.
look everyone, a reclusive fedor nuthugger  in the wild, not even ion captivity, its amazing!
the 10 million dollar Man ( aka) fedor, yeaaaaaaaaa you sure got a good read on that one nut hugger. brilliant post.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> You realize that 2 UFC champions are former Pride fighters that have had a lot more fights in Pride than they have had in UFC.
> 
> Rampage and Anderson Silva


 Are YOU aware that neither of those 2 came direct from pride?


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Yer, Anderson Silva came from cage rage and Rampage came from WEC (or was it IFL)?

As for Z-man-mma-fan, what the hell are you talking about. Randy was complaining about being lied to, the subject of the lie just happened to be about money. Randy felt disrespected, thats why he quit.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

It was WFA, that Don King organization, and yea z-man has a huge crush on Fedor so his post is understandable. It was a bit harsh though.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

teachbug said:


> you know what I bet ya whatever you want to bet it wont be a big deal, and his so called stupidness that lost him 2 HW fighters wont amount to a hill of beans, people wont stop watching, people wont stop caring. Gotta break it to ya buddy, there are more fans of the UFC as a whole than fans of one fighter, or 2 fighters. In the end, if they dont wanna be in the UFC, farewell, so long, adios, BYE BYE!. we move on, and improve, better times are coming, who gives a rip.
> Dont think so? go watch boxing UFC isnt hurting, get over it....everyone sounds like a bunch a damn EMO's!


You're right, the TuF mainstream UFC fans don't give a ****, but the hardcore MMA fans who know the ******* sport and know how important Couture and Fedor are to it care a shitload. That's why there's a ton of threads about it man, can't you see that? Sure, UFC will go on, but we (the hardcore fans) have just been denied the most badass HW fight of all time, so let's just sit around and act like it's no big deal.:confused02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Could someone please ban this retard teachbug?


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

why arent wins over Coleman and Lindland impressive ? 

both are strong dudes with a lot of experience, AND it's how he won . dominated living shit out of them. Lindland was submitted in 2 minutes i think. Did anyone see how Fedor went for the leg, quickly realized that it;s not working and switched for another submission ??? and how he GnPd crap out of Coleman ? that's pretty fuken impressive i think.

Who else has so many crazy ass victories ? is there at least one where Fedor nuthugs ?? or does the avoidance technique ? or that isnt fun to watch ?


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Could someone please ban this retard teachbug?


 Hey fedor-all why don't you cry just little more?
Hey Mods wheres the POINT for name-calling on fedor-all? I would like a call on that one ok?


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Could someone please ban this retard teachbug?


sure the clock is ticking


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Couture stuns MMA world with retirement - MMA/Boxing - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Does Dana watch other MMA?



He's a Rich man so he's prolly smoking the good stuff.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

teachbug said:


> Are YOU aware that neither of those 2 came direct from pride?


Oh wow Rampage had one fight in between UFC and Pride. Bid deal buddy. He came from Pride, just because he had one fight in between with the sh-tty wfa organization dont mean nothing. He only had 17 fights in pride before the one fight in UFA so i guess that doesnt make him a pride fighter right..... Idiot

Yah I already mentioned that Anderson is a bad example of a Pride fighter because he only had a few fights there.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Oh wow Rampage had one fight in between UFC and Pride. Bid deal buddy. He came from Pride, just because he had one fight in between with the sh-tty wfa organization dont mean nothing. He only had 17 fights in pride before the one fight in UFA so i guess that doesnt make him a pride fighter right..... Idiot
> 
> Yah I already mentioned that Anderson is a bad example of a Pride fighter because he only had a few fights there.


Couldn't just state your opinion, and be done with it huh?
had to make your statement and then call me a name...call me an idiot huh? You better hope the mods don't catch it, cause they are hell on wheels about daring to waste space calling others names.
Well your silly opinion is noted, now kindly stop instigating me.


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

Dana White was good, but now has 800 pound gorilla syndrom. He thinks since the UFC is the biggest on the block right now- that he can say/do what he wants. To an extent he is right. eventually though the UFC may not be number one, and then the decline will be a lot faster.

As far as Couture vs Fedor- Dana is right. Couture would wipe the floor with Fedor. Fedor may have been able to get up after some takedowns in the past, but once Randy takes him down, Fedor ain't reversing it, and he ain't getting back up- Randy is too good on the ground for Fedor.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

That is prolly very true. I woulda see Fedor being able to do much anyways much less on the ground, but we won t see that.
I don't blame White at all though , I blame the 2 fighters, if you want to fight then sign a contract, take whats offered and fight, instead both these overpaid divas let money go their heads, and it don't happen cause they think they are worth more. FEK em both for screwing up a great fight.
It's a sad day when MMA fighters turn into the primadonnas that football, and basketball stars already are.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, but if Fedor can reverse and sweep a master grappler like Nogueira and someone the size of Mark Hunt, he could do the same to Randy.

Fedor's style is similar to Randy's but more explosive, I'd see him using the exact same fence tactics as Randy to take the fight to the ground.

Fedor's ground and pound>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Randy's.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I dont want to even see Fedor with the ability to use elbows. Scary....


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wise said:


> I dont want to even see Fedor with the ability to use elbows. Scary....


First death in MMA.:confused05: raise01:


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

soo this is a whos better fedor vs randy thread...


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, exactly it is a who is better thread.

ohhh and can Fedor perform without the 'juice'?


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Tommy08 said:


> Yes, exactly it is a who is better thread.
> 
> ohhh and can Fedor perform without the 'juice'?



You are a joke for even implying he is on steroids.
Oh, and he has had fights in the states and been tested.


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> You are a joke for even implying he is on steroids.
> Oh, and he has had fights in the states and been tested.



Ok, AD(D); big points for insults over commentary- rah rah go you. Roids or not, he'd lose. And do you have a link that shows these 'local' test results? they weren't checking in Japan...


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Tommy08 said:


> Ok, AD(D); big points for insults over commentary- rah rah go you. Roids or not, he'd lose. And do you have a link that shows these 'local' test results? they weren't checking in Japan...



Yeah why don't you learn to use google and checkout this little group called the Nevada State Athletic Commission. Fedor and Coleman was in Las Vegas, Championship fight and they were both tested.


----------



## TGIB (Apr 15, 2007)

I cant believe all the people on Dana's case yet again because of the way they personally view him, why would it make business sense for him to give fedor one of the biggest ufc contracts then allow him to compete in the ***** tournaments which could injure him?? And dont give that old shout about other fighters competing in grappling tournaments, they wouldent be dana's prize assets so he wouldent be too bothered if they got injured. He would if Fedor (who could possibly have been the ufc current champion)had got injured. I dont see why Fedor couldent have joined the ufc and put his ***** competitions on hold for a year or so and went exclusively with the ufc. I think he has done a diservice to his own fans who will probably never get to see him in the ring with anyone worthy again. And the reason dana is saying randy would smash him is because he sounds pissed off that this fight could not be done.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Theirs more to it then just the *****. The lack of ancillary rights(means the UFC can use his face in any kind of promotional campaigns with no compensation) was a huge determing factor. Its also one that Randy was very upset about. 

Dana is burning bridges with fighters which is never a good thing. It seems like whenever he cant sign a fighter they never leave it on good business terms. He always takes it very personally and turns it into a bitch fest shit storm which makes the fighter never want to return(Shamrock/Barnett to name a few). I actually always kind of liked Dana's kind of straight up rugged way of doing business but the more I see of him the more I dislike these days. I think his ego is getting in the way of business and when that starts to happen the company starts to hurt over it. 

This shady underhanded promised bonuses needs to stop now too. Its partially the fighters fault but if Dana is gonna promise you some kind of bonus you need to get that shit in writing. This under the table off the record money exchanges is getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

There are those who can build and those who can maintain. Very rarely do you find someone who can do both. Dana is a builder. He should not be the one who takes care of the sundry things. Keep him with promotions and growing the sport. Let someone else deal with contracts and bills.

It is hard to find a GM and coach that are the same person...that are successful than not. It is hard to find anyone in the business world that takes on everything.

Once you start making it personal...or start to say, "They need us more than we need them." is a recipe for disaster.

Roles need to be redefined and people need to be brought in to get the UFC back on track.


----------



## 2-D (Sep 9, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> You realize that 2 UFC champions are former Pride fighters that have had a lot more fights in Pride than they have had in UFC.
> 
> Rampage and Anderson Silva


anderson has fought 23 fights 5 were in pride and in a week 5 will be in the ufc. i wouldn't call anderson a pride or a ufc guy. he's had just as may fights in meca as he's had in pride.

and yes rampage has had more fights in pride the ufc. but him fighting style is better to fight in a cage with. then under pride rules.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

fedor is going to see all of this...i wonder what fedor will think.



ways to get a fight to happen 101...

this seems strange, but could fedors reluctance to sign with the ufc be him ducking the fight?


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

loxly said:


> if Dana signed Fedor he would be saying the opposite about Fedor.
> 
> since Fedor is not with the UFC, he downplays him.


exactly, & it's his own damn fault that he didn't. and saying fedor would get destroyed is just dana acting like he got his butt hurt. he knows damn well, that at the VERY least, it would be a close fight. but in most people's opinions, fedor would surely win & i agree w/ that sentiment.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Couture stuns MMA world with retirement - MMA/Boxing - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Does Dana watch other MMA?


I don't know if this has been said already because there's simply too many posts to read through...

It's clear that Dana is just trying to take a cheap shot at Fedor, to make him feel like he has something to prove. It's also a reactionary comment based on how un-cooperative Fedor and his management have been with the UFC.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Of course he would promote his own fighter than one who didn't sign. We all say stuff we don't really believe in order to meet ends.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think thats Dana's way of trying to get a rise out of Fedor so he will sign, but obviously it didn't work


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

this probes my point
hes a dumb shit


----------



## Iwillmkutap (Oct 15, 2007)

Dana White will run the UFC into the ground, watch what i say. he thinks he's a rock star or something. Fedor has blew up all the top names in pride, and would do the same in the UFC.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

How EXACTLY is Dana White, going to run UFC into the ground, when it was Dana White that by the same tactics and means built it up to where it is now?
It is the dumbest reasoning in the world to say stuff like that without any substantial evidence that shows him doing business any different than he has for over a decade.
You and anyone who says things like this must not know business very well. If ZUFFA was losing money they would replace White, but in case you have missed it, UFC is making more money, and getting more notice than EVER before, I don't see anything changing.
Fighters come, fighters go, but UFC remains the same or better.
As for Fedor "blowing everyone up" including IF he had fought in the UFC: well I find that hard to believe, but it makes a great fantasy-fairy-tale, and had he felt that he could "blow up" anyone in the UFC his greedy ass shoulda signed deal and made the attempt, but he didn't which until PROVEN otherwise makes him a coward in my eyes.


----------



## Iwillmkutap (Oct 15, 2007)

Dana white is the $$$$$ negotiator for the fighters... if he dont cough up the $$ the current stars will go else where. dude you must not know your ass from a hole in the ground about Fedor, he would sign in a minute if the UFC would pay him more than their top paid fighter(laddell) who is over the hill and on his way out!!!! and couture would get KO'D in round 1 vs Fedor..


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

Iwillmkutap said:


> Dana white is the $$$$$ negotiator for the fighters... if he dont cough up the $$ the current stars will go else where. dude you must not know your ass from a hole in the ground about Fedor, he would sign in a minute if the UFC would pay him more than their top paid fighter(laddell) who is over the hill and on his way out!!!! and couture would get KO'D in round 1 vs Fedor..


 you are obviously on crack, please stop posting.


----------



## Iwillmkutap (Oct 15, 2007)

I have forgot more about MMA fighting than you will EVER know bud!


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

they offered fedor 2 mill a fight...liddell gets 500k....
think about it...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

spam bump


----------

